

Anonymous leaks NSA documents linked to PRISM - bl00djack
http://www.techspot.com/news/52831-anonymous-leaks-nsa-documents-linked-to-prism.html

======
siddboots
[http://pastebin.com/MPpT7xaf](http://pastebin.com/MPpT7xaf)

"These documents prove that the NSA is spying on you, and not just Americans.
They are spying on the citizens of over 35 different countries."

... not that I can see.

I haven't gone through them all yet, but so far much of it has been documents
and presentations about DoD's internal enterprise/master-data infrastructure.
There's a couple of very broad scoped pdfs related to GIG, or Global
Information Grid, which seems to be an encompassing term for DOD's network-
centric-warefare systems. Lots of it is very dry, technical documentation for
internal information systems stuff, e.g. roles and responsibilities
surrounding software change requests. Nothing that looks secret, and certainly
nothing related to covert wiretapping networks. Dates are scattered between
2005 and early 2012.

There is one particularly out-of-place file: a cryptome leak which is
ostensibly a list of "NSA spies".

Almost all documents are extremely hard to parse due to the terrifying
acronyms-per-sentence ratio.

~~~
smutticus
Directive: This directive directly directs the directing directors to direct
said directives.

------
beedogs
None of these documents have anything to do with PRISM. Seems like a red
herring to me.

------
driverdan
Repost from 4 days ago and the docs aren't even classified.

------
JonSkeptic
Another lackluster action by Anonymous. Let me know when they post something
interesting; I have a feeling I'll be waiting a while.

------
contingencies
This has already been posted. The conclusion was that all of the documents are
publicly available and that there was nothing groundbreaking inside them,
despite the swathe of impressive sounding govspeak.

